# Ruger Mini 30 Discussion and Tips



## FrankwT

Any one using the Ruger Mini 30 and 7.62x39 ammo for hunting? I call it my Semi auto 30-30 and have 1/2" groups at 50yds and 1" at 100. It is scoped and buffered with a MoRod strut to keep the barrel whip down, seems to have worked. The cheap ammo that runs in the AK and SKS does not work on the Ruger Mini 30 but the Golden Bear SP at 125gr has had no FTF or FTE after 200 rounds, so I stocked up at $120ish for 500 rounds.

This is a hunting rifle for carry in the brush and my go to gun under 150 yards, no dirt clod shooter. For links on magazines, struts, buffers, just ask...Frank


----------



## kaferhaus

You've got one in a thousand if you're getting those groups Frank.

I've owned dozens of Mini's over the years and only one gave acceptable accuracy and that was after several hundred dollars of work.

Even the newer heavier barrel models are mediocre at best. 

So hold on to that puppy!


----------



## Splittine

kaferhaus said:


> You've got one in a thousand if you're getting those groups Frank.
> 
> I've owned dozens of Mini's over the years and only one gave acceptable accuracy and that was after several hundred dollars of work.
> 
> Even the newer heavier barrel models are mediocre at best.
> 
> So hold on to that puppy!


+1
I'd hold on to that one for sure, you got a good one. Most shoot a baseball size group at best.


----------



## FrankwT

Well the Sawman and I got 2 of the new 581 models and stabilized with the strut and the right ammo it seems both are doing it. Ruger just might have an accurate and fun shooter here. Now all I need to do its try it out on deer/hog/yotes, anyone have a place for a test???I''l even let you try it!lol


----------



## kaferhaus

FrankwT said:


> Well the Sawman and I got 2 of the new 581 models and stabilized with the strut and the right ammo it seems both are doing it. Ruger just might have an accurate and fun shooter here. Now all I need to do its try it out on deer/hog/yotes, anyone have a place for a test???I''l even let you try it!lol


I glad you got a couple of them shooting well.

but you still had to add "accessories" to a 700 dollar rifle to get it to shoot...

I really like the design, but they've gotten so expensive that you can buy a AR for the same money... and a run of the mill AR is going to shoot a inch or better at 100yds.

I passed on a really good deal on one of the new ones in 6.8 because I shot it first...


----------



## FrankwT

$700? with the scope and strut and buffer I have less that that invested and for a very accurate semi auto I am pleased.


----------



## theshizzle

What kind of buffers are you running? 

I've got a Wilson Combat buffer on the way, I hope to try it out this weekend. I've heard of people running a 1911 buffer between the gas block, and the bolt carrier also.

After I run mine a while, the trigger group sometimes wants to open up on recoil. I'm going to see if the buffer will help this out. The bolt carrier seems to hit the frame a lot harder than the Mini-14.


----------



## FrankwT

I got the Buffer Technologies Mini14/30 buffer, shaved it down with a Dremel to get it thin enough(about 1/4 off), then sanded it flat, works great(the 1911 will work shaved too). Have not had your trigger group problem and will eventually get a trigger job on it. The strut is the biggest thing I did for accuracy, I choose the MoRod(shown in the pics), great customer service from them and www.Sunflowerammo.com. There is also an Accu strut and a Har bar.


----------



## Baitcaster

My Mini-30 shoots 2'' or less @100 yrds depending on what brand ammo . It likes Silver Bear soft points and American Eagle especially .

I like to take my time while shooting for groups because that pencil-thin barrel heats up quick !

Sent my trigger group at Action Arms , really made a big difference .


----------



## FrankwT

Baitcaster, is yours a 581 tapered barrel? The strut will tighten your grouping by 1/2 and will help dissipate the heat faster from the barrel. Go to the website I listed above and read about it if you have not had a chance to look into them.


----------



## Baitcaster

Frank, mine is an 189-xxx series , and i saw where they make a Mo-Rod for that model as well . Thanks for the tip , I believe I'm going to give one a try .

have you seen this website ? - Accuracy Systems


----------



## FrankwT

Yes they do, and let me tell you why www.Sunflowerammo.com I have no less than 20 emails from them, their response was we will get it fixed, replace it or deal with another manufacturer. The problem was the MoRod slipped on shooting 40 rounds and I had stripped a screw, they replace the screw, it kept slipping. They had the factory re mill a clamp for my front one due to the tapered barrel. There is to be a tiny air gap on the clamp and there was not, it was all fixed, done and over and never any worry on my part that the issue would be fixed...Gotta love a company like that!

In addition it closed my groups and kept the barrel cooler and it looks cool...lol This does it for a lot less than that site, Good luck!


----------

